# Leviton 5280 Surge protector receptacle



## Goldglv (Jun 23, 2009)

I just purchased a sharp 60" led and wanted to make sure I had it plugged into a surge protector. I currently have one outlet recessed in the wall near the tv but it's just a regular receptacle.

This leviton is only rated at 720 joules, doesn't seem like it would be good enough for an lcd tv. Would this be ok or should I look for something else? I don't have any room for a big surge protector, wanted something flush with the wall or very small. Would really prefer a receptacle like this as opposed to a cube surge or something.

I looked at the Panamax MIW-SURGE but that's going to be too big.

Any ideas?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Yes it is okay. If you own, you could also install a whole house surge. Personally, the panamax is overkill.


----------

